# `69 GTO gas tank vent



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Putting a trunk pan in a `69 and I notice there is a bout a 3/8 hose coming out of the right front corner of the tank and is just tucked between the frame and the floor with about 6" of hose. Surely that hose must be attached to something and not just open to the air?? Any ideas as to where it goes?? Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Not sure Ruk but a buddy has a 68' and the hose's end is located just above the refill opening above the gas cap. When he fills his tank extra gas will slosh out that vent hose. There is noting in the end of the hose. :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

This `69 has one at the filler tube too, it goes inside the trunk and back out again through a grommet in the trunk.
This hose is facing forward of the tank and the hose now is tucked like above the spring perch.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

If that were an A/C car it would have 2 lines going from the tank to the fuel pump. One would be the fuel supply and the other would be a vapor return line. Could that be the vapor return line?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have two lines hooked up that go to the fuel pump, they both connect to steel lines going up the left side frame rail from the fuel tank sending unit. This hose comes out of the tank on the right front upper side.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

not sure of your specific year but maybe its a line that goes to the inline fuel filter that vents excess fuel and vapors back to the tank.
my trashed 67 had 2 lines on the fuel filter and was run like this and it was a/c
i do know it shouldn't be just open as this simply wastes gas as gas evaporates rather fast
too fast the way fuel is now


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

*breather for open tank vent*

i know your post is old but i just had my tank out of my 69 and found a 'purolator' breather that fit right in the open vent line and it tucked right up against the trunk pan. ther is a little filter, and the opening is sideways, so i spun it around so the open side was against the trunk pan. should still vent but wont slosh fuel out. it was real messy under there.


----------



## clarkaim (Jun 10, 2009)

*my 69 has the same hose as OP*

'cept mine got old and split at the bend. Didn't know it was even there until one night at a buddies house I was parked nose down on his inclined dri9veway. came out to notice that after just filling the tank I was dripping fuel on his driveway. after getting under and expecting a hole from a flying rock or something, found that hose. Funny how it is designed to drip RIGHT ON TO THE RIGHT EXAUST PIPE!!!!! YIKES!!! taped it up until I could replace it. All better now.


----------

